# E32 dual mass flywheel



## soul-fly-666 (Dec 12, 2009)

i have a 1989 e32 730i factory 5 speed, has a dmf, is there a soild flywheel from anther model that will fit?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i would think if you could find out what the 5 series had, you may be in luck. but i'm not completely sure, as you may want to look through the 5 series forum on possible transmission swaps and whatnot. 

i just remember when using a solid flywheel on my subaru legacy, it basically tore the transmission up along with the clutch. i had to go back with a dual mass flywheel after figuring out why they put a dual mass in. usually for high torque motors.


----------



## soul-fly-666 (Dec 12, 2009)

oh ok thanks


----------

